# Safe to carry Storm hammer down, safety off?



## jbissone (Aug 29, 2012)

Is it safe to carry a PX4 storm holstered with the hammer down and the safety off? Will a hit to the hammer cause it to fire?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

the manual says they have a firing pin block safety... means it wont release the pin until the trigger is fully depressed.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sho nuff. That's really how its meant to be carried. No issues. Most modern semi autos will have a firing pin block.

If you take your slide off, that's what that little safety plunger is on the inside of the slide (the part you can push up and down towards the rear of the slide)


----------



## jbissone (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I read that in the manual but wanted to be sure I understood correctly.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

My personal preference is DA/SA guns. That 1st DA pull makes it less likely something stupid happens. And, I've dropped a couple of guns over the years by accident. Never a boom.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Ship any concerns about carrying in the partially cocked and safety off position? Not exactly sure why but with Berettas I have always instinctively decocked swept safety back up and off and then thumb cocked hammer back to first notch backing that hammer face just off the safety plunger. Not necessary but is it in any way unwise?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Why would you do it, if it wasn't necessary?


Tuefelhunden said:


> Ship any concerns about carrying in the partially cocked and safety off position? Not exactly sure why but with Berettas I have always instinctively decocked swept safety back up and off and then thumb cocked hammer back to first notch backing that hammer face just off the safety plunger. Not necessary but is it in any way unwise?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

pin block will insure no hit to the hammer will fire it ....


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

berettabone said:


> Why would you do it, if it wasn't necessary?


Well I eat cake and drink Whiskey too. Why would I do that if it's not necessary?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Because you're an alcoholic and diabetic?:buttkick:


Tuefelhunden said:


> Well I eat cake and drink Whiskey too. Why would I do that if it's not necessary?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I would think, that if the firearm was in the proper holster, with a hammerguard, no foul....I don't think that I would want to carry it with an exposed hammer, that is back a tad....just me. I own and shoot Beretta's by the way.


Tuefelhunden said:


> Ship any concerns about carrying in the partially cocked and safety off position? Not exactly sure why but with Berettas I have always instinctively decocked swept safety back up and off and then thumb cocked hammer back to first notch backing that hammer face just off the safety plunger. Not necessary but is it in any way unwise?


----------



## PistolChick86 (Aug 24, 2012)

That is the way I keep my Px4 Storm in my night stand every night when my husband works the night shift.


----------

